# A Minor accident



## avbill (Sep 2, 2012)

No i still l have all my fingers the accident was  I dropped my nib box on the floor and now need to figure out the different sizes.  THe bock is easy as their in individual packages and labeled.  yet the   Heritance is a bit difficult.  There was no labels.

So my question:

How can I tell the difference between the Fine & Medium 5mm nibs of the  Heritance  nibs? 

thanks  bill


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 2, 2012)

Bill, if you have a loop just pick them up and compare two side by side until you have two different sizes and then you'll know which is Medium and Fine, compare the rest to the two you have identified. If no loop a magnifing glass will do.


----------



## avbill (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Roy


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Sep 3, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Bill, if you have a loop just pick them up and compare two side by side until you have two different sizes and then you'll know which is Medium and Fine, compare the rest to the two you have identified. If no loop a magnifying glass will do.



Ditto


----------



## avbill (Sep 3, 2012)

I have looked at the different Heritance nibs  /  I have compare the these nibs to the Bock with the bock nibs there is a notable difference to size of the nibs iridium point from fine to medium.  

is there the same difference between the heritance nibs.  I can see a very small difference  in the heritance nibs maybe   [.08 ]  but not the same difference as of the bock nibs.


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 3, 2012)

I cannot tell a difference in the M and F Heritance nibs by eye, loupe, or writing.


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 3, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> I cannot tell a difference in the M and F Heritance nibs by eye, loupe, or writing.



I couldn't tell a difference either, at least by writing.

Dan


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 3, 2012)

Back before I became a Bock Dealer I used the Heritance nibs and sold them all as medium. As they were a steel flex nib you could vary the line by pressure and stroke. With the Bock you have a definite Fine. Extra Fine and Medium.


----------

